# e21 can take their Carrot Stix and stick em!!



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

We here in Michigan have been waiting patiently for e21 to put some Carrot Stix into the dealers show rooms since their inception. Michigan has more registered boats (and by default more fishermen) than any state other than Florida, and they can't see straight to get some rods up here?? Screw them. I have decided that no matter when they get them here I will NOT be buying one. I have sent them numerous emails inquiring as to when they will have them into the Michigan dealers' showrooms and not ONE of those emails has been answered. I just talked to Randy Van Dam at D&R Sports in Kalamazoo (one of only 3 dealers for the rods in Michigan) and he has NO IDEA when they will be getting their rods. He placed his order for them last fall.... before it snowed... and e21 cannot give him a solid ship date on them. 

I refuse to do business with a company that cannot seem to cater to the fishermens needs in any way, shape, or form. I refuse to buy a fishing rod I cannot touch, feel, or play with. I will be giving more of my business to B&R Outlaw Rods this year. The owner of the company took the time to show me his product, explain the production process, the warrantee, and even let me "haggle" a bit with him at the Novi fishing show. Stand up guy selling a great product IN PERSON. My kind of company and a great product. To he]] with e21 and their marketing "scheme," or total lack thereof.














Who wants a Canadien rod anyway...


----------



## Jason Ammerman (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey mike let me guess the guy from Outlaw told you he made the blanks for them rods, and he put the rod up to his adam apple to show you how sensitive they were?


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

nice rant wf...way to tell them stick the carrot where the sun dont shine......are the out law rods im8,or 9's.and what do u think outlaw or crucial,in a casting out fit?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Jason Ammerman said:


> Hey mike let me guess the guy from Outlaw told you he made the blanks for them rods, and he put the rod up to his adam apple to show you how sensitive they were?


None of the above.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

2nd most fisherman? yes. 
one of the shortest bass fishing seasons (due to both weather and regulations)? yes. 

perhaps the latter has more to do with it than the former.

doesn't excuse poor customer service however.

B&Rs are great rods, bur i recently figured out i can make the same rod w/ better components for 2/3 the asking price (with a lifetime warranty). :evil:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Jim, Bob doesn't rate his rods that way. If you want to know more about his rods check out his site:

http://www.broutlawrods.com/home.html

As for Outlaw vs. Crucial... that's a tough call. They are both great rods, especially for the money. The only Crucial I own is a 8'6" Steelhead Rod and I LOVE IT. One reason I am leaning towards the Outlaw is they are made in the USA, including the blank. Like many people these days, I'm trying to buy more "made in American" products where I can. It's not always possible, but sometimes you can.

And Justin... when you gonna be taking orders????


----------



## Jason Ammerman (Sep 17, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Jim, Bob doesn't rate his rods that way. If you want to know more about his rods check out his site:
> 
> http://www.broutlawrods.com/home.html
> 
> ...


Then why the big fit over the e21 rods they are made in canada ey?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, just kind of tird of being ignored by them for weeks/months and then being told by several of the Michigan dealers that they have no idea when they will see their orders. Just kind of amazed that their marketing dept/person hasn't seen fit to make sure some of the rods make it to Michigan. I've sent emails to many, many other rod, reel, bait manufacturers and have always gotten a response in good order. Not so with e21.

What kind of rods are you using these days Jason??


----------



## Jason Ammerman (Sep 17, 2007)

I use H & H fishing rods made in Texas he makes about 7 differant models of flippin sticks and I Have samples of a 7'10" non telescopic flippin stick on its way here right now, the first sample that he sent was to light thses are going to be a little stiffer with a faster tip.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Awww heck, just buy a GL3 and leave the vegan rod to the bunny hugging wackos.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

I am waiting for the celery stick to come out 

MUNCH MUNCH 

Kinda stringy, oh that was a 20# test.....tasty:lol::lol:


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have heard a lot of good things about Outlaw rods. I will be giving them some of my business very soon. I encourage people in the market for a new rod to give them a look. I think KD sells them or get them online. 

Tight Lines...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Ninja does sell them. He's the biggest Michigan dealer for them.


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

swamptromper said:


> I am waiting for the celery stick to come out
> 
> MUNCH MUNCH
> 
> Kinda stringy, oh that was a 20# test.....tasty:lol::lol:


I heard that the rhubarb rod is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

The Thai Sticks have been out for sometime.... most are too lazy to use them.

*munch munch*






:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

there is also a dealer on the west side of the state for Br outlaw rods he is in Ionia his name is bill ferris think he also runs the flat river club and midwest


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

macbass said:


> there is also a dealer on the west side of the state for Br outlaw rods he is in Ionia his name is bill ferris think he also runs the flat river club and midwest


Yup. I was told he was going to be at the GR show with the rods... didn't see him anywhere today when I was there. Bummer.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> Yup. I was told he was going to be at the GR show with the rods... didn't see him anywhere today when I was there. Bummer.


 
Waterfoul,
I'm coming to the GR show today and tomorrow.....do you want me to bring you a rod or two to buy???

If so, call me before noon at the store.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Crap... guess I'm about 4.5 hours late in checking the site today!


----------

